# Cтарый Аккордеон



## florin (8 Апр 2014)

Что Можете рассказать про Миранда Аккордеон ? 
Кроме что он Делался начиная с 1920-1935 немецкая Марка

есть еще и надпись : Hugo Rauner KLingenthal 1


----------



## vev (8 Апр 2014)

*florin*,
Вы бы сформулировали свой вопрос покорректнее. Что Вы конкретно хотели бы узнать? Авось кто и блеснет эрудицией Если Вы хотите его продать, то скорее всего Вас постигнет разочарование. Если хотите починить и играть - думаю, результат будет тем же

Не уверен, что хоть один аккордеон был сделан без участия рук, то есть "вручную". Это нельзя считать критерием поиска.

По виду он не производит впечатления инструмента, выпущенного в 20-30-е годы. Возможно произведен в 40-50-е или даже скорее в начале 60-х (хотя я могу заблуждаться). Аккордеон полный 41/120, трехголосный


посмотрите здесь 
http://kiev.ko.slando.ua/obyavlenie/akkordeon-miranda-ID798an.html

А вот как выглядит 20-30 годы

http://www.nachalka.com/photo/v/history/starina/akkordeon.jpg.html


----------



## florin (8 Апр 2014)

нужна Инфо про Аккордеон


----------

